
Android user who tried the Apple Watch- it's now the only I'll recommend - amrrs
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/11/08/im-an-android-user-who-tried-the-apple-watch-for-a-month-its-now-the-only-smartwatch-ill-recommend/
======
folkhack
Yeah - I envy those with Apple Watches since that's the best one on the market
(IMO). I've been waiting to pull the trigger on jumping ecosystems but it's a
_big_ change.

Android warning: I've used a Samsung Galaxy smart watch and it was horrible.
Messages wouldn't actually notify etc. I used it for a day and never touched
it again after spending probably 4+ hours searching forums on how to fix the
multiple issues I was having. The breaking point for the Galaxy watch was when
I saw people installing dodgy 3rd party apps to get simple stuff like text
message notifications working. That experience was bad enough that I have
actively been avoiding purchasing Samsung anything, it showed me that they'll
ship a buggy product without a second thought.

\---

I can however definitely recommend the Garmin Fenix - I've been wearing a
Fenix 3 HR Sapphire for three years now and although it's a VERY simple device
(limited colors, very few apps, etc.) it's also very effective. I will go as
far to say the simplicity is a feature! It's not as smooth as an experience as
the Apple Watch, but it's _very_ solid in comparison to other Android
options... It's also insanely durable and something I can work on a car with,
go hiking with, etc... it should be WAY more dinged up than it currently is (I
attribute this to the whole "sapphire face" thing). I will likely continue to
stay in the Android/Garmin ecosystem for the time being.

